# Composers you personally hold in high-esteem



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

There is always talk about "sacred cows" in here. These sacred cows are generated by critics and the public over the years. I'm curious to what people's personal sacred cows are. Those composers that you have a weakness for and think are genius, even if others would completely disagree. 

I realise this is similar to the overrated/underrated composers thread, but I feel that thread focused more on overrated composers. This isn't a thread to go on about how Mozart or whomever should be "slayed". This isn't for composers you feel are just "underrated". Rather, it is for those you feel make perfect compositions that you hold in great value.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

In terms of music, everyone can already give you my answer before I open my mouth.

In terms of a composer as a person, I've been reading a fair bit about Fauré recently, and would have to concur with Tchaikovsky that he sounds "adorable". A charming, intelligent, forward-looking man, with brilliant facial hair.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I tend to hold Tchaikovsky to an elevated status within my mind, no matter how many people try to tear him down. Other composers are Beethoven, Ravel, and Satie.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> I tend to hold Tchaikovsky to an elevated status within my mind, no matter how many people try to tear him down.


Good for you! Me too!  If anyone needs tearing down, it's that second-rate imitation, Rachmaninov.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I will require some time to think it over.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Polednice said:


> In terms of music, everyone can already give you my answer before I open my mouth.
> 
> In terms of a composer as a person, I've been reading a fair bit about Fauré recently, and would have to concur with Tchaikovsky that he sounds "adorable". A charming, intelligent, forward-looking man, with brilliant facial hair.


Did he really say that :lol: I wonder... what have you been reading exactly? I'd enjoy the read as well, I think.

Regarding Tchaikovsky, sometimes I feel it is the very things they criticize him for that I love the most.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

From a review of the book _Gabriel Fauré: his Life through his Letters_:

"The virtue of these 212 letters lies in the light they throw on Fauré the creator, ever modest, ever diffident, yet stubbornly aware of his worth when surveying rival composers. Elgar thought him "the highest type of Frenchman", and these letters, some formal, some chilly, one to Cortot thoroughly stern, demonstrate his integrity and deep strengths. Tchaikovsky found him "adorable"; Proust liked to arrange musical evenings around him and got him sympathetically into _La recherche._ He was as loyal and affectionate to his teacher Saint-Saens as he was perspicacious about and attentive to such students as Ravel and Roger-Ducasse."

Of course, you can get quite a good sense of the man from his wikipedia article. I found what he did at the Conservatoire particularly impressive, and it's a shame it was undone by the conservative buffoons who took over when died.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

With names like Tchaikovsky, Proust, Saint-Saens, and Ravel, how can one not be interested  I have a few books that collect letters from figures I'm interested in. I find them to be quite the enjoyable read. Thank you, Polednice.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I personally hold in high esteem George Phillip Telemann, CPE Bach, WF Bach(he was a gangster), Franz Joseph Haydn, John Field, Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Emanuel Chabrier, Nikolai Medtner, Bohuslav Martinu, and Alexander Tcherepnin.

Edit, and I've given the "little guys" on my list a lot of attention. Some bigger names I can see myself getting into in the future are Anton Bruckner, Ludwig van Beethoven(again), Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Leos Janacek(love everything I've heard of him), and Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Think I'm going to celebrate clavichorder's post by listening to some Janacek tonight.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

A confession: Hans Zimmer is one of my absolute most favorite composers. In fact, I place him much higher than, say, Beethoven, and that is despite the fact that he has never written a fugue in his life. That's how much I love the guy's music.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Seriously, Hans Zimmer? That is a rather interesting one. Never cared for the guy.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

For me it would be Mahler for sure. His music just connects with me personally in a way that not many other composers do.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

If I had to pick one, it would be Nikolai Medtner. I feel for his music so much that I get defensive about it even. The complexity and stern mood of the music that is so impressive to me get lost on some listeners.

I would also like to add Robert Schumann to my list of composers! His music has balls, and I like that.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

For me there are 3 composers who I hold in the highest esteem above all others - Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach. I don't view them as sacred cows, but rather as composers whose music I love more than all others. Incidentally, based on the various composer ranking threads, there's only one other TC member who has listed those 3 as their 3 favorites.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Seriously, Hans Zimmer? That is a rather interesting one. Never cared for the guy.


Most beautiful music.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

Bach (JS and CPE), Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Strauss (Richard), Stravinsky, Janacek, Schoenberg, Berg, Bartok, Britten, and Prokofiev are all composers I hold in particularly high esteem. Mostly because they all wrote _lots_ of high quality music, they progressed and developed until the end of their lives, and they weren't afraid to tackle multiple genres and styles.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

The composers I hold in the highest esteem are without a doubt; Mozart, Chopin and Beethoven. They're closely followed by Bach, Glass, Tchaikovsky, Handel, Mendelssohn, Haydn, Schumann, Shostakovich, Stravinsky and Schubert.

Also some obscure ones I enjoy:

- Anton Eberl
- Johann Christian Bach
- Clara Schumann
- Ferdinand Ries
- William Herschel
- Johann Schobert (To some extent)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

*J.S. Bach*, because he was a hard-working family man, who didn't take crap from his bosses, and enjoyed a little drink once in a while. :cheers:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

As a budding singer, I also really am starting to discover the wonders of the songs of Henry Purcell!


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> For me there are 3 composers who I hold in the highest esteem above all others - Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach. I don't view them as sacred cows, but rather as composers whose music I love more than all others. Incidentally, based on the various composer ranking threads, there's only one other TC member who has listed those 3 as their 3 favorites.


I'd probably consider those to be my three favorite as well. Though I doubt I was the TC member you were referring to?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Corelli, Handel, Vivaldi, Telemann, Rameau, Boccherini, Haydn, CPE Bach, Johann Christian Bach, JS Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Debussy, and Shostakovich come to mind. Is this just another way of making a list of your favorites?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The composers I hold in the highest esteem are - Bach, Ravel, Debussy, Bartok, Mozart and Beethoven.

Slightly off topic, but a thought went through my head the other day I wanted to put out there - take it or leave it - Tchaikovsky and Stravinsky as great but unbalanced composers and a perfect inverse of each other...Tchaikovsky was all heart, very little head, Stravinsky was all head, very little heart.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Is this just another way of making a list of your favorites?


No - here we speak only of God's favourites.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well then Bach would be it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Well then Bach would be it.


But what of Óðinn?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Clementine said:


> I'd probably consider those to be my three favorite as well. Though I doubt I was the TC member you were referring to?


No, I did not know your choices. Based on at least one thread that listed top composers, kv466 also put them in his top three, but of course, I can't speak for him.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Dodecaplex said:


> A confession: Hans Zimmer is one of my absolute most favorite composers. In fact, I place him much higher than, say, Beethoven, and that is despite the fact that he has never written a fugue in his life. That's how much I love the guy's music.


I can understand if you like Hans Zimmer (I personally think that he's one of the better film composers), but I cannot comprehend someone placing him higher than Beethoven! For me, they are on two totally different levels and I would not even consider comparing them.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyway, I thought this thread was about composers that we appreciated far higher than the most other people appreciate them. For me, this one composer is Olivier Messiaen. I think that he is the greatest wonder of the 20th century. I also love the music of Philip Glass and Arnold Schönberg, but Messiaen's music somehow reaches an other-worldly level. The only other composer I can say that about is the great J.S. Bach.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

For me: 
- Beethoven 
- Dvorak
- Ippolitov Ivanov
- Bruckner
- Handel 
- Haydn
- Brahms
- Korsakov
- Schumann

As I remember.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

For me there are 3 composers who I hold in the highest esteem above all others - Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach.

I would share your esteem for these composers... but eventually need to add Wagner, Handel, Schubert, Haydn, Schumann, Debussy, Faure, Mahler, Brahms, Chopin, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Monteverdi, Biber, Richard Strauss, Verdi, and an endless array of other composers. Honestly, there are few composers among the commonly recognized "masters" that I dislike.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I can understand if you like Hans Zimmer (I personally think that he's one of the better film composers), but I cannot comprehend someone placing him higher than Beethoven! For me, they are on two totally different levels and I would not even consider comparing them.


A strange world, isn't it?


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Dodecaplex said:


> A strange world, isn't it?


You are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

There's only one composer for which I consider his output as "perfect": *Joseph Maurice Ravel*.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

One must be Brahms, both as a composer and as a person. 

Some others are Bartok, Nono, and Takemitsu.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Good for you! Me too!  If anyone needs tearing down, it's that second-rate imitation, Rachmaninov.


Oh no, this is how we met.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I can understand if you like Hans Zimmer (I personally think that he's one of the better film composers), but I cannot comprehend someone placing him higher than Beethoven! For me, they are on two totally different levels and I would not even consider comparing them.


This is Dodecaplex you are talking of ,he is beyond normal human comprehension.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Schubert*.'Nuff said..


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The Norwegian Master


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

kv466 said:


> The Norwegian Master


Who?? Grieg??


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

No, Alf Hurun.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

moody said:


> This is Dodecaplex you are talking of ,he is beyond normal human comprehension.


Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
> Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
> Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
> Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka! Ono tiki malo shaka!
> ...


No, Alf Harun.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I love your signature, science. ε>


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

satie or perhaps satie, then again could be satie


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Liszt
Chopin
Scriabin
Rachmaninoff
Ravel

(I should mention I listen mostly to (solo) piano music)


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Purcell, Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Berlioz, Brahms, Bartok, Stravinsky. I have a pretty much unqualified love for most/all of the major works of these guys (yes, even Berlioz). Special inclusion for Schumann, who I find so totally endearing that I hardly care at all about perceived faults in his music.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Me! Every once in a while I hear a unique composition in my sleep, which is great. I must presume it was mine, yet I have no idea how I managed to compose, perform, and record it, in order to serenade myself like that.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I have over time found a composer whose works I have great esteem for and that is the Irish born composer, pianist, John Field - famous for the 'inventor of the nocturne.' There is an innocence and quaintness to his music which somehow transports you back to another age - the music though is at times complex and although his piano concertos aren't heard in the concert halls, they are a delight to listen to.

If you aren't sure, or haven't heard much of John Field, do check out some of the Arts CD's which as well as being inexpensive will give a good lead in to this sadly neglected composer - also JF Bohemian contempory J L Dussek.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Everyone knows my allegiance. 

Glazunov is now like my patron saint composer, not that I pray to him D), but I hold him in as high esteem as any religious saint out there. By this time, if anyone gave me an opportunity to write a dissertation about anything, I would take him as my topic, and take 6-8 years to write the most thorough biography that I could (I hope it would include a trip or 2 to Russia as well).


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to pal around with Tchaikovsky before he hit it big. Nice guy, but was not much of a tipper at the restaurant.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Bach, Sibelius (though only a few would really bash those two, I think), Tchaikovsky (I don't get the hate)

The composer that really fits this thread for me, though, is Vivaldi. Over time, he has become my favorite Baroque composer after Bach (now there's some contrast!). People says blah blah Four Seasons blah blah 200 same concertos written over and over again, but I really can't agree. Even since I've listened to some fantastic HIP recordings, I've fallen in love with his compositions.

These are a few examples that I absolutely love (so much energy!), but that have even sounded kind of 'boring'/ho-hum in previous performances I've heard:

- La Stravaganza Op4/4 - 3rd mvt





- L'Estro Armonica Op3/6 (I love the sound of that period violin! I've heard people complain it can sound ?'nasal', but I find it really brings Vivaldi to life)





(this is the version I previously had: 



 , and I can definitely see how Vivaldi could be considered ho-hum from that)

I also find his chamber concertos absolutely crazy! They are insane!

- RV558 ("Concerto for two violins in tromba marina, two recorders, two mandolins, two chalumeaux, two theorbos, violoncello, strings and basso continuo")





- RV107 (for flute/recorder, oboe, violin, bassoon, and BC) is one of my favorites. I particularly love the 3rd mvt at 5:22; you can hear all the voices from the various instruments as they complement each other, until it escalates to the end - superb dynamic, musical perfection! (if there were such a thing)





Man, I love Vivaldi


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If you like Vivaldi, you should check out Corelli's Concerti Grossi if you haven't already. But glad to have someone that really likes Vivaldi on this site as much as I do or even moreso.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Ah yes, I have a recording with Pinnock and the English Concert. I like it, but I've been looking for perhaps a more energetic/brisk interpretation somewhere, but haven't pinpointed where to find that yet.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> satie or perhaps satie, then again could be satie


I personally like Satie.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Robert Schumann.

Every time I hear the first movement of his Piano Quartet - such an amazing, perfect piece of music - I WANT him to be No. 1 on my list of favorite composers. But then after sober up, I realize that Beethoven will probably always occupy that spot.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Erm...Sacred Cows

Bach and Haydn of the old guys Just Wow! 
Bruckner, Sibelius and Richard Strauss OMG! 
Ravel, god yes! Bartok mmmmmm! 
Puccini-Of course, Saint-Saens VERY underated I love him. Vaughan Williams :angel:
Donizetti. ahhhhhhhhh!


Not quite Sacred Cows maybe Holy Sheep?

Mozart, Verdi, Dvorak, Honnegger
Bellini, Beethoven.


Blessed Hamsters?

Bliss, Malcolm Arnold, Janacek, Elgar.Wagner.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Schumann, Bach, Beethoven, Brahms. Plus Mozart, sort of.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I like Nielsen.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Which composer was _the first_ to have a biography published about him?
Which composer was also _the first_ to have a statue errected of him, and also when he was still alive?
Which composer was also _the first_ to be granted a life pension when he was still in his prime?

He was also arguably the first cosmopolitan and independent artist in the modern sense of the words. And he was a genius.

The answer is ...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Hint: it is not Merzbow.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Webernite said:


> Schumann, Bach, Beethoven, Brahms. Plus Mozart, sort of.


Why have three people liked my post? Do you all like Schumann and the Three B's and Mozart (sort of) as well?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Webernite said:


> Why have three people liked my post? Do you all like Schumann and the Three B's and Mozart (sort of) as well?


Well, I also hold most of the composers on your list in high esteem, and I think its funny you always distinguish that you like _some_ Mozart but not _all_ Mozart...and admittedly, sometimes my 'likes' are pretty random.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Cesar Franck for me, all the way. Aside of Beethoven and Bach which is pretty obvious.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Famous composers: JS Bach, Mahler, Brahms, Schubert, Shostakovich
Less famous: Moeran, Bax, Barber, Takemitsu, Gubaidulina


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

CPE Bach and Boccherini.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

I forgot Telemann ! That man was a genius, a real talent and self-taught too, with a large musical output.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Which composer was _the first_ to have a biography published about him?
> Which composer was also _the first_ to have a statue errected of him, and also when he was still alive?
> Which composer was also _the first_ to be granted a life pension when he was still in his prime?
> 
> ...


I put those three questions verbatim into a Google search and, presuming that the first result will be the correct one, I give you the answers:

1. Tchaikovsky.
2. Andres Segovia.
3. William Wordsworth.

I haven't heard any of Wordsworth's music yet, I must check it out!


----------

